# Pet insurance... Which to choose



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you use pet insurance? If so, which ones do you recommend. I'm shopping for Rocco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

YOu may want to do a search on it. Quite a few recent threads. I wound up with pet plan and a high deductable.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have Pet Plan I pay $57 a month my deductible is $200 the coverage is up to $25,000 inlcludes kennel fees and training if recommended by your vet. It is the only insurance that I found that covers pre existing conditiongs and genetic conditions. Otherwise there are many out there ranging $25-50 not even comparing to the coverage Pet Plan offers. I think $20 more a month is better than not having coverage for most costly vet care. Although I HATE their high deductible, I might go for a lower decuctible but higher monthly cost next enrollment.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We have Pet Plan. It just renewed, at a cost of $60.56 per month. $200 deductible, 80% reimbursement level.

We've filed a claim for Joey's neutering, removal of growth from his paw and related bloodwork and medications.

Curious to see what we get back.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Trupanion (not sure if they have it in the states) $80 / month, no deductible and 100% lifetime coverage for all accidents and illnesses ... no exceptions!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I have Pet Plan @ $200 deductible and 80% coverage and am sitting at $337.37 annual renewal. I am not sure what the monthly would cost (I think a little more).

silver plan
veterinary fees = $12,000
boarding kennel and cattery fees = $250
advertising and reward = $250
loss due to theft or straying = $250
deductible = $200
reimbursement level = 80%

EDIT: The webpage says that if you choose monthly it would be $30.31 (vs. $337.37 annually or $28.11 if you divide it by 12)


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Healthy Paws?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Other than the emergency animal hospital, the town we live in only has 2 vet clinics. One is so incompetent they couldn't get rid of a case of fleas on a friend's short haired dog. The other one, which we go to, doesn't accept pet insurance.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> The other one, which we go to, doesn't accept pet insurance.


I've never heard of a clinic accepting pet insurance. You pay and the pet insurance reimburses you for the expenses paid to the vet. It has nothing to do with the vet's accepting it or not. The insurance pays you directly whatever they feel is "acceptable" depending on your plan.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been doing some research and so far Healthy Paws seems to be the best quality for the price. Does anyone have any information to negate that? I want to make sure I get good insurance for Rocco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have never heard of Healthy Paws. Like every one else I have Pet Plan. I went with the $200 deductible and 100% reimbursement. It costs me $37/ month for Dharma and $41/ month for Pippa. Also Like people have said, they are the only ones I have found that cover genetic diseases like hip dysplasia, they will also cover their knees if they ever have to have surgery on them. 

I had looked into VPI since I would get a discount through my job but their reimbursement sucked. They only reimburse based on what they feel is a "customary allowable charge" so if one of my dogs need surgery and the bill is $2500 but the customary allowable charge is only $1500, that is all VPI will reimburse. Pet Plan will reimburse all of it after my deductible is met.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I swore I wouldn't post on a pet insurance post again.

Every plan has exceptions, Truepanion has them as well. Read the actual policy.

I have already broken down all these companies in previous posts, I still do not know anyone who has healthy paws. It still looks good and its owned by a very large insurance company. They also have good prices

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/159747-health-insurance-opinions-5.html


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I just read that thread, and you did a great job kr16!

I had PetCare (I'm in Canada) with one of my dogs and it was a freaking nightmare. They fought me for everything. 

My last dog, Abby, I was with trupanion, and they were awesome. Abby tore her ACL ... they paid $4000 immediately, no questions. Abby also had hip HD and they paid for treatment (I got the "huge" plan ... just in case) and I was really glad I did. They paid out over $14,000 in the 6.5 years I had her. Never regretted it. 

I have it for Ky, and she had giardia ... they paid for all of the treatment. She also got an eye infection ... they paid it all. No problems. 

The only issue I will be fighting is in regards to vaccines ... I want to titer, and I have a holistic vet, so I am hoping that they will accept that in lieu of vaccines ... time will tell. 

kr16 ... you're so right ... you can pay hundreds and never use it ... that's awesome ... 

but for some people to put that money away ... I would never have been able to pay that kind of money for my last dog ... life happens sometimes, and it's not always pretty!

Thanks again for that last thread! You had more patience than most!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks so much. Truepanion is great unless you do not neuter your dog which I have not, so I went with Petplan and they have paid out lots of money already with me.


I will be in Canada in January. Going to Sarnia, to coach a team in Silver Sticks, huge international hockey tournament




Kyleigh said:


> I just read that thread, and you did a great job kr16!
> 
> I had PetCare (I'm in Canada) with one of my dogs and it was a freaking nightmare. They fought me for everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Trupanion (not sure if they have it in the states) $80 / month, no deductible and 100% lifetime coverage for all accidents and illnesses ... no exceptions!


$80 for one?? what is your deductible?? I have Trupanion on Aska, Katya, and Jager and its ~$120 per month total, $250 deductible.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Thanks so much. Truepanion is great unless you do not neuter your dog which I have not, so I went with Petplan and they have paid out lots of money already with me.
> 
> 
> I will be in Canada in January. Going to Sarnia, to coach a team in Silver Sticks, huge international hockey tournament


Why do you say that? Jäger and Katya are both intact


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Why do you say that? Jäger and Katya are both intact


Without digging deep into Trupanion's webpage I noticed this at the bottom:

"Limitations 
There are coverage limitations* for pets that have not been spayed or neutered prior to their first birthday, within 30 days of adoption, or within a time frame of their veterinarian's medical recommendation. Some examples of conditions not covered for pets in this category are testicular tumors, mammary tumors, and uterine and ovarian conditions. See our sample policy for full details. "

Pet Insurance Policy Overview | Trupanion

I also found this in the sample policy:



> (1) For pets that have not been neutered or spayed prior to their first birthday, no coverage shall
> apply for illness related to prostate problems, hormonal skin conditions, testicular tumors,
> perianal tumors, mammary tumors, uterine and ovarian conditions, birthing, or injury due to
> fighting, collision with a motor vehicle or aggressive behavior. This limitation does not apply to
> ...


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I need to mention that kr16's knowledge of the industry and expertise in breaking down the policies is what brought me to PetPlan. I greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

> $80 for one?? what is your deductible?? I have Trupanion on Aska, Katya, and Jager and its ~$120 per month total, $250 deductible.


My exact is $88.16 / month ... NO deductible (I mentioned that already LOL) I went with the HD option just in case ... and in the next 6 months or so (I'll get her examined) I'll have it removed and it will go down $25/month


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Why do you say that? Jäger and Katya are both intact


Gowen found the clause. I also broke it down in the topic I did in my link in my post below


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> My exact is $88.16 / month ... NO deductible (I mentioned that already LOL) I went with the HD option just in case ... and in the next 6 months or so (I'll get her examined) I'll have it removed and it will go down $25/month


Just FYI.. The ever popular Petplan used by many here is "soon to be available" in Ontario. For some reason they are right across Canada except Ontario and Quebec. 

The breeder put a trial of PetSecure on Kira (thankfully, as we paid out a lot for the MegaE issue) and I am waiting on reimbursement. Curious to see how they handle it. 

-Frank


----------



## Jessica Louise (Dec 1, 2012)

Health Paws is a great choice IMO. You can see a review here Pet Insurance Reviews. Healthy Paws Insurance


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Healthy Paws is excellent! I have them or Trupanion on almost all of mine. There are pros and cons to each, but I prefer Healthy Paws overall.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

These responses have been very helpful and informative, helping me in asking the right questions. I finally went with Healthy Paws. I purchased Rocco's insurance last night! I feel much relief. I will most likely add my cats after the holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

